# 150k Leitung - 4mb/s kommen nur über DLAN an, alternativen?



## Rapolution (6. Februar 2017)

*150k Leitung - 4mb/s kommen nur über DLAN an, alternativen?*

Hallo,

ich habe eine 150k Leitung die ich über eine Etage via DLAN zu meinem PC bringe. Leider kommt dabei nichtmal 1/4 der Leistung an da die Leitungen nicht die besten sind. Wie kann ich nun die volle Leistung zu diesem PC bringen? Ein Netzwerkkabel zu verlegen ist leider keine alternative, da es zu aufwendig ist und ein normaler WLAN stick hat fast keinen Empfang auf die Entfernung.
Ich habe schon überlegt, ob es mit einem WLAN verstärker oder WLAN repeater funktioniert... 
Ich habe leider keine Erfahrungen mit diesen Alternativen. 

MfG
Rapolution


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: 150k Leitung - 4mb/s kommen nur über DLAN an, alternativen?*

150k bekommst du nur stabil über LAN Kabel. Bei WLAN wird das ziemlich teuer und du brauchst ziemlich große Antennen, wenn der Empfang da so schlecht ist. Ein Repeater ist immer die falsche Lösung, weil der die Bandbreite grundsätzlich halbiert.


----------



## Filmrissverleih (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: 150k Leitung - 4mb/s kommen nur über DLAN an, alternativen?*

hi

Besorg dir z.B. 2x 5GHz Router und richte die als Media-Bridge ein. Also eine seperate Wlan Verbindung nur für deinen Rechner.

PC -> Kabel -> Bridge -> 5GHz Wlan -> Bridge -> Kabel -> Router


----------



## NatokWa (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: 150k Leitung - 4mb/s kommen nur über DLAN an, alternativen?*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 150k bekommst du nur stabil über LAN Kabel. Bei WLAN wird das ziemlich teuer und du brauchst ziemlich große Antennen, wenn der Empfang da so schlecht ist. Ein Repeater ist immer die falsche Lösung, weil der die Bandbreite grundsätzlich halbiert.



Völliger Unsinn .... Aktuelle Fritz!-Repeater z.B. übertragen 1,3GBit - Habe selbst 3 solcher Brücken am laufen (3 Wohnungen in einem nicht gerade kleinen Haus , alles Familie) und da geht NICHTS verlohren .
Außerdem kann man einen Repeater genau DORT installieren/unterbringen wo er das beste Verhältniss von Empfangs und Sendeleistung in beide Richtungen hat . 
BTW : Repeater und Verstärker sind ein und das selbe .


----------



## zay (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: 150k Leitung - 4mb/s kommen nur über DLAN an, alternativen?*

Ich habe bzw. hatte das selbe Problem. Letztlich wurde es ein Devolo 500. Von den 120k kommt halt nur die Hälfte an (so ca. 6-8mb/s), aber hey, besser als nichts. Du musst aber darauf achten, dass du das Dlan Teil in eine einzelne Dose steckst und schon garnicht in eine Steckdosenleiste. Ich hab da so allerhand probiert


----------



## Malkolm (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: 150k Leitung - 4mb/s kommen nur über DLAN an, alternativen?*



Rapolution schrieb:


> Ein Netzwerkkabel zu verlegen ist leider keine alternative, da es zu aufwendig ist...



Die aufwendige Lösung ist hier aber tatsächlich auch die Beste.
Alternativ kannst du versuchen mittels Phasenkoppler dein DLAN zu optimieren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: 150k Leitung - 4mb/s kommen nur über DLAN an, alternativen?*



NatokWa schrieb:


> Völliger Unsinn .... Aktuelle Fritz!-Repeater z.B. übertragen 1,3GBit - Habe selbst 3 solcher Brücken am laufen (3 Wohnungen in einem nicht gerade kleinen Haus , alles Familie) und da geht NICHTS verlohren .
> Außerdem kann man einen Repeater genau DORT installieren/unterbringen wo er das beste Verhältniss von Empfangs und Sendeleistung in beide Richtungen hat .
> BTW : Repeater und Verstärker sind ein und das selbe .


Nur mal so am Rande... Ein Repeater muss die Bandbreite halbieren, ansonsten kann es technisch gar nicht funktionieren. Kannst gerne mal nachmessen. Von deinen "1,3 GBit/s" kommen im besten Fall vielleicht 0,4 Gbit/s Netto Datenrate an, wenn der Empfang top ist. Bei nicht so gutem Empfang bist du eher in Richtung 100 Mbit/s oder weniger unterwegs.


----------



## NatokWa (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: 150k Leitung - 4mb/s kommen nur über DLAN an, alternativen?*

Schon lustig was du da schreibst .... habe 2 Rechner die über Repeater verbunden sind und dort jeweils mit 1Gb Kabel dran ... es LAUFEN 1Gb und NICHT die hälfte , schon garnet nur das was du behauptest . Es kommt immer drauf an ob man Billig-Schrott verwendet oder das Zeug auch was zaugt .


----------



## Rapolution (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: 150k Leitung - 4mb/s kommen nur über DLAN an, alternativen?*

@NatokWa was wäre denn ein gutes Gerät, das was taugt? Habe damit leider nicht so erfahrung


----------



## NatokWa (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: 150k Leitung - 4mb/s kommen nur über DLAN an, alternativen?*

Ich habe diesen hier 3x am laufen : AVM FRITZ!WLAN Repeater Extender 1750E Dual-WLAN AC + N bis 1.300 MBit/s + LAN  | eBay
Alerdings auch in Verbindung mit einer Fritz-Box . Kann aber sagen das die auch mit dem ursprünglichen Schrot-Router von Unity-Media perfekt gearbeitet haben . 
AN dem Teil hast du 1x die Repeater-Funktion ODER /was sich als besser erwiesen hat bei mir) die W-Lan Brücken-Funktion wo du mit Kabel vom Repeater aus weiter gehst . Der LAN-Anschluß bringt 1GBit und bei MIR hängt da (EIN Lan-Anschluß reicht an der Stelle net für mich) noch das hier dran zum verteilen : NETGEAR Gigabit LAN Switch 5 Port ProSafe RJ45 GS105 Netzwerk Verteiler 606449029673 | eBay 
Da hängen 2 Rechner , meine WD-MyCloud Festplatte und ein Drucker dran und es läuft ohne Probleme .

Es gibt aber auch andere und etwas günstigere Repeater , auf was du allerdings achten must ist das A: Für vollen Speed braucht es AC + N (Wobei es bei AC durchaus kräftige Unterschiede gibt die aber nur im INTERNEN Netz auffallen beim verschieben größerer Datenmengen) und noich wichtiger DUAL-WLan was füher mal als Full-Duplex bezeichnet wurde (Wenn DAS fehlt trifft nämisch die aussage von "TheBadFrag" zu , aber es fehlt eigentlich nur noch in Billig-Geräten) .

Du solltest auch darauf achten das du ÜBERALL die richtigen Kabel verwendest zum verbinden , solltest du nämisch HIER dann billigware nehmen kann es sein das du nur 100MBit Kabel hast und schon dort 1/3 deines I-Net Speeds verschenkst . Du brauchst MIN Kabel der Kategorie Cat-7 wie diese hier : CAT7 Patchkabel Netzwerkkabel Ethernet Kabel Netzwerk LAN DSL Kabel 0,25m - 30m  | eBay

Und JA ich liebe E-Bay ..... hat sich als "meist" günstigste Lösung herraus gestellt (Solange die Produckte net aus China kommen auch als die schnellste) .

Hoffe ich konnte jetzt alle Klarheiten beseitigen und du kommst zurecht


----------



## Malkolm (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: 150k Leitung - 4mb/s kommen nur über DLAN an, alternativen?*

Cat7 Kabel mit RJ45 Anschluß sind fake. Sowas existiert nicht.


----------



## dertourist48 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: 150k Leitung - 4mb/s kommen nur über DLAN an, alternativen?*

Ich hatte auch das Problem,das bei meiner 50 k Leitung nur 6-7 Mbps ankamen. Ursache war laut Telekom Techniker ,das die Telefondose irgendwas mit analog / parallel geschaltet war. Nachdem er an der Dose entsprechende Sachen eingestellt hatte, habe ich vollen Speed über Dlan.


----------



## Pladdaah (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: 150k Leitung - 4mb/s kommen nur über DLAN an, alternativen?*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Cat7 Kabel mit RJ45 Anschluß sind fake. Sowas existiert nicht.



Erklärung bitte!


----------



## LukasGregor (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: 150k Leitung - 4mb/s kommen nur über DLAN an, alternativen?*

weil selbst mit Cat. 6a 10 Gbit  funktionieren.


----------



## Pladdaah (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: 150k Leitung - 4mb/s kommen nur über DLAN an, alternativen?*



LukasGregor schrieb:


> weil selbst mit Cat. 6a 10 Gbit  funktionieren.



ja schon klar, aber wieso sollte ein Standard ein fake sein? versteh die Aussage nicht


----------



## Malkolm (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: 150k Leitung - 4mb/s kommen nur über DLAN an, alternativen?*

Weil der RJ45 Stecker höchstens (!) Cat 6a erfüllt (z.B. der Hirose TM31), und somit das gesamte Patchkabel ebenfalls maximal Cat 6a erreicht. Ein RJ45 Patchkabel erfüllt niemals die Anforderungen an Cat 7, somit sind alle diese Aussagen lediglich Werbe-Blabla.

IdR sind aus Kostengründen sogar nur günstigere RJ45 Steckertypen verbaut, die nur Cat 6 oder gar nur Cat 5 erreichen. Praktisch ist das natürlich alles unerheblich, da auch Cat 5 für GBit ausreicht, faktisch sind solche Angebote aber nicht korrekt, und ich lasse mich nicht gerne an der Nase herumführen.


----------



## aloha84 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: 150k Leitung - 4mb/s kommen nur über DLAN an, alternativen?*

Ich glaube das ist/war anders gemeint.
Cat 7 hat andere Stecker, TERA und GG45.
Die GG45 Buchse ist zwar RJ45-kompatibel --> erreicht damit aber nur die Werte von CAT6. Also brauchst du auch Stecker mit GG45.
Somit ist die Aussage korrekt, Cat 7 Kabel mit RJ45 Stecker sind fake.

...da war jemand schneller^^


----------



## Pladdaah (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: 150k Leitung - 4mb/s kommen nur über DLAN an, alternativen?*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist/war anders gemeint.
> Cat 7 hat andere Stecker, TERA und GG45.
> Die GG45 Buchse ist zwar RJ45-kompatibel --> erreicht damit aber nur die Werte von CAT6. Also brauchst du auch Stecker mit GG45.
> Somit ist die Aussage korrekt, Cat 7 Kabel mit RJ45 Stecker sind fake.
> ...



Jep, das meinte ich, danke


----------



## DOcean (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: 150k Leitung - 4mb/s kommen nur über DLAN an, alternativen?*



NatokWa schrieb:


> Ich habe diesen hier 3x am laufen : AVM FRITZ!WLAN Repeater Extender 1750E Dual-WLAN AC + N bis 1.300 MBit/s + LAN  | eBay
> Alerdings auch in Verbindung mit einer Fritz-Box . Kann aber sagen das die auch mit dem ursprünglichen Schrot-Router von Unity-Media perfekt gearbeitet haben .
> AN dem Teil hast du 1x die Repeater-Funktion ODER /was sich als besser erwiesen hat bei mir) die W-Lan Brücken-Funktion wo du mit Kabel vom Repeater aus weiter gehst . Der LAN-Anschluß bringt 1GBit und bei MIR hängt da (EIN Lan-Anschluß reicht an der Stelle net für mich) noch das hier dran zum verteilen : NETGEAR Gigabit LAN Switch 5 Port ProSafe RJ45 GS105 Netzwerk Verteiler 606449029673 | eBay
> Da hängen 2 Rechner , meine WD-MyCloud Festplatte und ein Drucker dran und es läuft ohne Probleme .
> ...



Das mit den Kabeln wurde ja schon geklärt, aber hast du mal gemessen was deine Funkstrecke wirklich kann?

z.B. ein paar GB drüber kopieren und gucken was bei rum kommt? und am besten auch wieder zurück?

oder mal mit netperf die Strecke messen?


----------



## Rapolution (3. März 2017)

*AW: 150k Leitung - 4mb/s kommen nur über DLAN an, alternativen?*



NatokWa schrieb:


> Ich habe diesen hier 3x am laufen : AVM FRITZ!WLAN Repeater Extender 1750E Dual-WLAN AC + N bis 1.300 MBit/s + LAN  | eBay
> Alerdings auch in Verbindung mit einer Fritz-Box . Kann aber sagen das die auch mit dem ursprünglichen Schrot-Router von Unity-Media perfekt gearbeitet haben .
> AN dem Teil hast du 1x die Repeater-Funktion ODER /was sich als besser erwiesen hat bei mir) die W-Lan Brücken-Funktion wo du mit Kabel vom Repeater aus weiter gehst . Der LAN-Anschluß bringt 1GBit und bei MIR hängt da (EIN Lan-Anschluß reicht an der Stelle net für mich) noch das hier dran zum verteilen : NETGEAR Gigabit LAN Switch 5 Port ProSafe RJ45 GS105 Netzwerk Verteiler 606449029673 | eBay
> Da hängen 2 Rechner , meine WD-MyCloud Festplatte und ein Drucker dran und es läuft ohne Probleme .
> ...



Ich habe mir jetzt mal den WLAN repeater und ein CAT-7 patchkabel gekauft... Und laut speedtest habe ich auch die vollen 200 mbit/s. Aber die Realität sieht anders aus. Wenn ich was runterlade, springt er andauernd auf 0 mb/s download und dann dauerts immer relativ lange bis er wieder hoch geht.. Es schwankt sehr extrem und ist meistens bei 1-2 mb/s download was nur ein Bruchteil der Geschwindigkeit ist. In 15 Minuten hatte ich nur einmal ganz kurz die volle Leistung. Echt enttäuschend


----------



## Bartolas (17. März 2017)

*AW: 150k Leitung - 4mb/s kommen nur über DLAN an, alternativen?*

Die Beste Lösung wäre natürlich ein Kabel. Du könntest aber Falls noch nicht geschehen einen Phasenkoppler in deinem Stromkasten einbauen lassen, das scheint bei vielen Leuten das Dlan extrem zu verbessern.


----------

